# Rut???



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

What are the basic signs of a buck going into a rut? hlala:

Smokey seems to be trying to mate everything and everyone and the rest are really not happy about it.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

My Nigerian dwarf buck seems to be like that all the time.  His pen is right on the other side of the fence from my does, so he spends most of his day trying to shove his face through the fence and making snorting noises at the does. (And the does just stand there, ignoring him. It's so sad. ) When my buck can't reach the girls, sometimes he'll turn to his whether friend and chase him around instead. Fortunately, my whether doesn't really care that much and usually just ignores him.


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

*ND buck*

I also have a Nigerian Dwarf buck on the other side of the fence from two prospective does. His goal in life is to impress them and ultimately mount them. He is relentless but it gives him something to do besides butting the tires on my little horse trailer. There is a never a season when he is not bent on this activity.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Buck in rut:
Tongue flapping
Flipping up the top lip.
Mounting other goats
Yelling for the Doe's
Urinating on legs or face, stained legs/face
Smelly
Some can be more aggressive to you


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I guess maybe he's in a rut and maybe he was just being a little feisty at 5 am this morning. He seems to have calmed down as the day has worn on. My son had to get up at 5 am to separate him so that everyone else could get some sleep. He's about 9 months old. He's still really sweet towards me.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I've never seen a Nigerian Dwarf buck who was mean or aggressive while in rut. They just get really smelly.  I know other breeds can get aggressive, but I think Nigerians are different in that regard. Nigerians can also breed year-round, while it's my understanding that other breeds only breed at a certain time of the year.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Since fall is upon us my ND buck is noisy and all over his wether buddys. He torments them continuiously. I will be so glad when its time to do the girls so maybe he might quiet down some. lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Any buck can be aggressive in rut. (or anytime). Even the sweetest boys can get really ignorant. They don't mean to 
hurt people, but, they can accidentally. Just always be cautious around any male farm animal of any species. 
Nigerians are smaller, but they can hurt you. Always keep your eyes on the bucks when you are in the pen with them. 
(I know most people know this, but it is easy to forget that the sweet little buck kid is suddenly a hormonal critter with only one thing on his mind, DOES, and he might not remember that you are his friend.).


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Buck in rut:
> Tongue flapping
> Flipping up the top lip.
> Mounting other goats
> ...


don't forget headbutting and rubbing horns on everything in sight


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

For me the first sign is smell. My boys get smelly before they really start acting rutty.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mine are pretty much always in rut. Mine are all year breeders :/ I do t even smell them any more! They are always peeing on them selves and as soon as a doe is in season the other parts start. Sometimes they try with the other boys too haha


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh yeah, don't stand to close either, they will pee on *you* too!!  :angry:


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

***raises hand*** happened today. I still smell after a shower, our buck has really started to smell the past few days.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

He's no stinkier than usual. He's a ND, so he's a year round breeder. He has doused himself in pee. He about got me too then looked at me with a big smile. He did try to mount his weather friend too. The weather was having none of it. He's seems to be back to his usual self. I'll have a buck pen for him in another month or two (about the time the babies get here). Then he can rut all he wants.

The one doing the head butting is the pregnant herd queen. She's always had a strong personality.


----------



## peach0127 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello all! I'm a newbie and you will know it by my question! 6 month old Nigerian Dwarf bottle fed by me starting at 2 weeks. I don't know if you call it this or not but he seems to have "imprinted" on me and my smell. Gets VERY excited around me but not our girls. I put him in the pen with our girls and I'm trying to stay away from him to redirect his attention. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Peach, there is a story similar to that on fiasco farms website. The goat was in love with Larry. It sounds so much like what you are going through. 
I think my Smokey would fall in 'love' with a falling leaf if he could. One time I did catch him mating thin air. I just stood back and laughed. I mean, seriously, what else could I do? Last night he was annoying my girls and I had to go down and threaten to separate him. So, I think I'll be working on that pen in the VERY near future. Annabelle had herself in a corner with her back side to the wall so he couldn't get at her. He then tried to mount her head.


----------



## peach0127 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'll check out the story on Larry. Gotta be a good one. My little Sancho has a great time peeing on himself and checking his "little business". The girls will rub on him and he just looks at them confused! Lol


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

My buck can get quite aggressive when he is in full rut. A nigerian. 
He also can destroy a fence. Hit the fence so hard this week while after another buck on the other side that he broke the wire in the fence and ignored the hot wire. We now have pallets tied on the fence in two different spots that he destroyed. He is more aggressive to my husband than to me - but I sure am careful of him. All bucks can get nasty. I had a nubian buck that was so easy to handle but one time he decided to go after me. Always beware of the bucks (or rams) in my opinion.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

To add to Critter Carnivals comment- yes, they will pee on you and they can pee around corners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

